# Found injured - and probably blind - pigeon. Need help.



## Dinosbacsi (Mar 2, 2015)

Aeiou.

So yesterday I found a pigeon which was attacked and injured by a hawk or some sort of other grey bird. I drove it away and brought the pigeon home because he didn't seem to be in a good condition - his head was bleeding in a few place and he barely could open his left eye. He also barely moved and easily let me pick him up.
Now he's in my flat in a box. I tried to feed and make him drink, with little success. He only drank a little.
But what I'm really worried about is that I have a feeling he's blind. He doesn't react to any visuals. Tried waving my hand around his head, even snapping, no reaction. Tried dropping him from a 1,5m height, which resulten in him flapping his wings a bit then roughly landing.
So I guess he is blind? He barely reacts to anything and basically refuses to drink or eat. And tips or advices of what do to with him?

Location: Kazincbarcika, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county, Hungary.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What have you done so far about the wounds he has? It could be that he is in shock, too. 

This link will give you a little information on how to deal with pigeons who have been caught by a predator or shot, for starters.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/predatedorshot.htm


----------



## Dinosbacsi (Mar 2, 2015)

Well from what I could see so far he has a few minor looking injuries on his head, caused by the predator bird's beak. Those doesn't seem to be really fatal. The problem is that I'm pretty sure the predator has focused the attacks on the eyes, since as I mentioned, he barely opens his left eye. And even if he does, it seems to be red. The right eye seems fine, but he still doesn't seem to react to visuals or sound.
I was thinking about cleaning his wounds, but I wasn't sure whether I should or not - I was afraid it would stress him. All we did is removing the dirt stuck between his right claws. Then we put him on a pillow into a cardbox, with a heating pad under the pillow.
Now he looks relatively fine, he walks occasionally and moves his head all around. The only problem is that he seems to be blind. So I don't even know how to make him eat or drink, since he refuses to do so.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It has been my experience that a bird can remain in shock for quite a few hours, and during that time they do not respond to anything.

If the bird is not eating you will need to hand feed. Here is a link on hand/force feeding peas. It is the least stressful method: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm 

*


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

The blinding may be temporary from shock or concussion injury to the brain from all the pecking on the head and eyes, give him a few days to recover. He may start to see. Keep the bird in a warm room but remove the heating pad from underneath and do not use any heat lamps with head injuries as u describe as it will make it worse not better.

Feed as per link from skyking. After feeding peas you may offer bird a drink by dipping his beak into some warm water, if he is thirsty he will drink while u hold the top of his beak in the bowl of water. Dont worry too much if he doesnt drink as long as he is getting the soaked peas, he will have some hydration from them. Also leave a bowl of water and bird seed in front of him at all times in the event he starts to try to eat on his own.

Can you post any pictures of this bird and a clear pic of his injury.


----------



## Dinosbacsi (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you for the replies. With the help of the tutorial I could start to feed him. Only fed him a couple of defrosted peas so far, but going to try again and feed him more later today.

As for the blindness, I hope you're right and he'll be able to regain his eyesight in a few days.

About the temperature; right now he's on the balcony, in the said box, inside a cabinet like thing. A bit chilly outside, but I covered up the cabinet's entrance with a blanket. He spent the night like that, seems to be alright with it, since he's definitely better now than he was yesterday (seems to be more active). Is that good enough, or should I keep him inside the flat?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping this pigeon. As other have said he may be in shock. Recommend you keep him somewhere inside where it is warm.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*One-eyed local wood pigeon still doing o.k. after more than nine months*

I caught a wood pigeon with a bloody right eye last year in our small garden by approaching him from his blind side. Slowly cleaned off most of the dried blood with a Q-stick or cotton swab and warm water, added a bit of ointment. The eye appeared to be totally destroyed. Saw him again a few weeks later on July 10, 2014. Saw him again from a bedroom window last Saturday, February 28, perched close by on the roof edge, with his right side toward me. He didn't startle and fly off because he couldn't see me. He seemed to be doing fine. The local flock has managed to keep him apprised of cats, hawks and wandering humans.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya I would bring him inside the flat. Just not any extra heat lamps or pads with possible head injury. Room temp is good.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dinosbacsi said:


> Thank you for the replies. With the help of the tutorial I could start to feed him. Only fed him a couple of defrosted peas so far, but going to try again and feed him more later today.
> 
> As for the blindness, I hope you're right and he'll be able to regain his eyesight in a few days.
> 
> About the temperature; right now he's on the balcony, in the said box, inside a cabinet like thing. A bit chilly outside, but I covered up the cabinet's entrance with a blanket. He spent the night like that, seems to be alright with it, since he's definitely better now than he was yesterday (seems to be more active). Is that good enough, or should I keep him inside the flat?


*A drop of colloidal or nano silver in each eye per day may help with eyes. Keep bird warm. Make sure the peas are drained and WARMED before feeding. *


----------



## Dinosbacsi (Mar 2, 2015)

Alright, when I was just about to feed him I noticed he's gone from his box on the balcony, where I left him. Since I couldn't find him fallen on the ground either, I suppose he got better, flown away and left.
So let's just hope this is the case and he returned to wherever he wanted to, and is alright know. Thanks for everything guys, it means a lot to me that with your assist I could help this pigeon get better.


----------

